# Anyone have a tier list for cards they'd be willing to send to me?



## baconhwang (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey all,

I'm wondering if there's a pretty universal tier list for which Amiibo cards are more highly sought after and which ones are considered more common. Also, do most people here trade 1:1 for Welcome Amiibo cards and series 1-4 cards? I have a lot of series 1-4 dupes that I'd like to trade for both other series 1-4 cards and Welcome Amiibo cards and was wondering if there's a different rate system for WA to 1-4. Thanks for all your help in advance!


----------



## baconhwang (Jun 3, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## SharkTaco (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi! If you google "ACNL tier list" you'll find general villager popularity. Card prices on selling sites are often loosely based on this info. Here and elsewhere people usually trade villager cards 1 for 1, and special characters (like Timmy, Tommy, Mabel, Gracie, and other characters that are not villagers) are worth 2 villager cards, or can be traded 1 for 1 against other special characters.

Tier 1 popularity villagers are obviously worth more. You can trade those for RV cards, which are worth a lot more. As for the relative worth of RV cards, I'm not an expert on that so I'll let others answer!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 3, 2018)

I depends on the rv character, grodier looking villagers tend not to go for as much you can get some rv's for about $5 while some can be in the $30s.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 3, 2018)

There isn't really a list but I've been trading for a while so I'll make a short little list as a guideline.

First of all WA cards are no longer made so you'd be likely trading 2-3 cards for a WA. Not very many WA are popular most are just meh but still worth 2-3 because they are rare. The popular WA cards are (no particular order) Vivian, June, Ketchup, Raddle, and Dobie which you'd be looking at 3-5+ cards each or trading another popular card of course. 

The most popular Series 1-4 are (no particular order) Julian, Marshal, Tia, Zucker, Merengue, Lolly, Marina, Fauna, Diana, Beau, Ankha, Lucky, Maple, Chrissy, Francine, Stitches, Rosie, and pretty much all the Wolves but especially Whitney. These cards are worth about 4-5+ meh cards and 2-3 okay cards.

I'd say Marshal, Julian, and Ankha are top 3 most sought after cards.

The "Okay" cards that aren't as popular as mentioned above but still hold more value than others are (no order) Bob, Bluebear, Kabuki, Poppy, Flurry, Muffy, Erik, Apollo, Molly, Cookie, Goldie, Genji, Drago, Coco, Bianca, Ruby, Vesta, Lily, Tangy,  Shep, and Dotty. These are worth about 2-3 meh cards.

The rest of the series 1-4 I didn't list for the most part are just meh. No one really wants them they just trade for them to complete their collection. They typically go 1:1 with other meh cards or you can trade a lot of not so special cards for something better.

This list is last minute so I may be forgetting some villagers and this may sound jumbled and confused but I hope this will be a helpful guideline anyway and at least made a little bit of sense. Every trader is different and some cards hold more value to them than other traders. Feel free to pm me if you'd like to ask advice about trades or are curious about a particular cards worth, I'd be happy to help. 

Happy trading!


----------

